# my last sander



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations!
That's one great sander and it will make you a lot of money
and save you on sandpaper also.
The lack of vibration is amazing. How do you like working
without sawdust flying all over the place?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

And you paid how much for it ?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Agree 100%. You have to try it to believe it!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I will never own another sander but my Festools. I have the 5" & the 6" for table tops and material wider then 6". In addition to the sanders, I have the dust extractor and love it also. Lots of dollars but worth the investment for the serious woodworker.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Couldn't agree more. I know they are expensive but they are well worth it. You get what you pay for.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

what is the difference between the ETS 150/5 and the ETS 125 EQ 5? the ETS 125 EQ 5 is half the cost…
I really should not start looking at these tools, I dont use what I have. Its an addiction.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.festoolusa.com/products/random-orbital-sanders

Here ya go Lazyoakfarm, you can also click on the product
tab and see the different saws, sanders, and other fine machinery.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

waho6o9 nice link you beat me to the punch i may get the 125 at a later time as a finish sander


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

FYI It is NOT a "ETS 125 EQ 5" it is a "ETS 125 EQ" (no 5). The 5 refers to a 5mm swirl for the 150/5, a 3mm swirl for the 150/3 and the 125 has a 2mm swirl for finer finishing. Confusing but that's the way they do it in Europe.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

not sure what you are talking about there hillbillyshooter?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

eddy: I apologize for the confusion. Festool refers to it as a "stroke" and I referred to it as a "swirl". It would probably be better described as the size of the orbit of the sanding stroke. The ETS 150 has either a 5mm or a 3 mm sanding orbit with the 5 mm being more aggressive. The ETS 125 has a smaller 2mm sanding orbit. The comment was in response to "lazyoakfarm"'s inquire about the difference between the ETS 150/5 and the ETS 125 EQ 5. Hope that explains it a little better.

In any event, enjoy your new purchase and I know you'll get many years of service with the added bonus of the best durst collection going.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats Eddy! I'll be over with some stuff to sand…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Super nice sander/s. If I were still working, I may be able to afford it. These companies should give us retired guyz-n-galz a little monetary break o some sort… my $.02


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

If I spent over $300 for a ROS, I can almost guarantee that it would be my last sander, at least as a married man.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Mark Davisson, that would be true : ))

Albeit a Festool Junkie

To the buyer, your gonna be pissed when you see the Mirca, 2x's the sander just over 1/2 the price. That said, I fail see why it isnt a finish sander ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

dusty i paid same as anybody else ?310.00 festool never goes on sale 
randy if you are in need and have sanding issyes i also have a jet 15/32 sander for biger stuff


----------

